# Allwall



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

allwall cant get my pole sander to me :whistling2:. **** show!


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Selected shipping method for your order*

MESSAGE

Your order was shipped on 6/19 using the Canada Post consolidated shipping method that you chose. As indicated at the time that you placed the order - Canada Post is a 14-21 business day time frame. This method is our most cost effective because we consolidate your package with other packages going to Canada. The downside is that it does take much longer than our FedEx options. 

We will update this case with the individual tracking number for your order as soon as we get word back from the consolidator. The shipment is still within the timeframe that we state for Canada Post orders, and you should expect delivery soon.

Again, we will update you with a tracking number from Canada Post as soon as we receive it from our consolidator, and that should give a general delivery expected date. 

In the future we would request that you give us an opportunity to solve your issue before you make derogatory comments.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Order out for delivery today*

Your shipment is scheduled for delivery today, well within the original shipping expectation of 14-21 business days. 
For future reference, business days do not include weekends or holidays.
In the event a shipment is required more quickly, we recommend choosing one of the quicker delivery service levels.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> allwall cant get my pole sander to me :whistling2:. **** show!


They always had my stuff to me in 3-4 days.

Whatcha need a groove stick for anyway?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

eazyrizla said:


> allwall cant get my pole sander to me :whistling2:. **** show!


What happened - Canada run out of pole sanders?


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

They get my stuff across the ocean, and to denmark in no time  5/5 rate from me... no problems, great service allways!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Had many orders through All-Wall over the years and I must say they have a 100% faultless track record so far :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Another very happy customer here as well. I have placed many orders and they are #1 in my book. I remember when I got my mudrunner, the order was placed Monday our time and it arrived on Thursday of the same week. And I am not just around the corner.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Same here, All walls great, Don't sell some things though, 3 point creasers, advance knifes, Or blueline,tapepro tools.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Another very happy customer here as well. I have placed many orders and they are #1 in my book. I remember when I got my mudrunner, the order was placed Monday our time and it arrived on Thursday of the same week. And I am not just around the corner.


hey Gaz does the sun set in the west down unda


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Just received another order from All-Wall and once again top service, they even threw in a free blade and shoes for the new flatbox :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> hey Gaz does the sun set in the west down unda


Does a brown bear poop in the woods up over?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah,that's why it's best out in the west sunsets over the beach 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

TheToolDr said:


> MESSAGE
> 
> Your order was shipped on 6/19 using the Canada Post consolidated shipping method that you chose. As indicated at the time that you placed the order - Canada Post is a 14-21 business day time frame. This method is our most cost effective because we consolidate your package with other packages going to Canada. The downside is that it does take much longer than our FedEx options.
> 
> ...


3 day's to my door and I'm in Scotland!:thumbsup:
Now I'm looking for some advance offset knives Maybe u could help me out without the government over here getting them before me as they r robbing bastards!:furious:
I'm not fussed in how long they take as I can only get a 8 and a 10 ss advance over here and they r £50 a hit! (Snail mail would b fine):thumbup:
That's like $75 a knife in USA money.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Another order just arrived.......USA to NZ in 7 days :thumbsup: 

I ordered a new broadknife from a regular supplier one hours drive up the road approx 6 weeks ago.......still hasn't arrived :no:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I ordered a few anglehead blades and set screws on a fri and 730am on mon they were on my doorstep?, Unbelievable


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I got my sanding pads for the PC this week. Took 6 days to get here. Twice as long as usual.

That's amazing to get it to the southern hemisphere in two days.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not really a surprise, it is a down hill run.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

TheToolDr said:


> MESSAGE
> 
> Your order was shipped on 6/19 using the Canada Post consolidated shipping method that you chose. As indicated at the time that you placed the order - Canada Post is a 14-21 business day time frame. This method is our most cost effective because we consolidate your package with other packages going to Canada. The downside is that it does take much longer than our FedEx options.
> 
> ...


 

I think you guy do a great job my orders have all shown up in perfect condition. I too use the slower delivery method and it does take longer I think customs thought my lift extention was a gun barrel they held it for a bit and opened and repacked it lol. That being said I don't mined the wait and was about to make an order last weekend.Our 2buck aint worth 2$ anymore canucks spent all the oil money so our counties hurting now so prices for me are hirer now. I know there is nothing to do about that but allwall wouldn't give me the snail mail option anymore and I won't pay 150$ on top of our crappy $ exchange I hope snail mail is still available and it is just a messup on the site don't let eazy f%#k it up for all us canucks


----------



## Wellst95 (Apr 17, 2019)

I placed a lot of orders and I am very satisfied!


----------

